# 2000 altima won't start



## kimhack (Apr 28, 2008)

I have a 2000 altima manufactured on 11/99. the car won't start and every time I crank it over I get code 105 - manifold absolute pressure circuit malfunction.
Is it possible that the map sensor won't let the car start ?


----------

